# Fly strike protection



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We are treating our bunnies during "warm months" for fly strike. We are using rear guard product (little bottle with sponge on the end).
It is quite expensive -we were paying last year £37 for one bottle..
Does any of you use this product or something else which is as good as that?
We need to treat our this months with panacur and fly strike and just want to check if there is a substitute -good one.
Also with panacur would you get that from vets, pets at home(that's where we got our)or could I get it from Internet?is it safe to purchase it online? Pets at home always takes our details in case if something is wrong with products.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Good hygeine is all I do for fly strike. I only use rear guard, which I get from the vets if one of them is poorly and gets a runny bum or for Rosie who stops cleaning herself when she's due a dental. 

I do hang fly paper in the shed too and leave all the spider webs to keep flies away.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We have one bunny Stuart who is lazy and he always has dirty bum...so we definitely needs to have one for him...also we use for Funky...
Ginny is very good and boys downstairs seem fine as well but as they sit in the garage and we will be opening stable doors in utility room for fresh air for them...I think for my peace of mind I would like to treat them again this year.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i only got pepper last summer so i just moved plants closer to his hutch and run that deter flies but we never had a problem, tbh there werent many flies around at all last year xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

The thought of fly strike is terrifying. It can happen so quickly. 

We really on scrupulous cleaning of hutches runs and enclosures, to deter flies, and haven't used Rearguard for a few years now. 

We would consider it for a rabbit with a mucky rear though, as they would be vulnerable.

Re Stuart, there will be a reason why he does not stay clean.

It could be diet related - those Burgess pellets again? How much do you feed/

Is he overweight? Or is he arthritic or have a mobility problem? That might stop him cleaning himself properly?

If you can find the reason why he gets messy often, and sort that out, then that would make him less vulneralbe to fly strike.

We buy meds online - Vet UK is a reputable company. panacur £4.34, plus postage. They sell rearguard too.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

He is not overweight and doesn't have mobility problem. We are going shopping today for those new pellets.i think he produce too much of his other poo he supposed to eat and he doesn't. It is not that bad now as he doesn't eat that many pellets and no muesli.similar to funky he is not great with veg.funky usually has upset tummy Stuart excessive poo so we don't give them greens.
We wash Stuart bum as soon as we see he is dirty.
What's the best to use for cleaning hutches as we use dealing extant for trays but they plastic and easy to clean.hucthes are more dificult. Is there anything good to clean hucthes?
We had powder stuff to absorbe smell of the wee but didnt use it for a while even if is bunny friendly.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We clean with a waterdistilled vinegar solution to freshen up.

You can also buy sprays to clean the hutches, but if you buy some off cuts of vinyl flooring from a carpet store (we use Carpetright), and line the floors of the hutches, it ismuch easier to keep clean.

If you have bunnies that chew, you can batten down the edges with strips od wood.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

That is very good tip...we want to put vinyl in our garage so maybe we will have some cut offs...if we decide to leave only concrete floor than I just pick up some cut off for hutches.
Hodge and Ginny are really good and they use trays but Oscar and Elliot wee on the wood instead in the litter tray.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought Fly Guard by beaphar from [email protected], I just lightly spray his bum area when the weather starts to warm up, it last up to 3 months so I spray him again in the middle of summer. I used to clean his hutch twice a day, but I have found once a day is sufficient. In the height of summer I actually lightly spray his hutch. I also regularly check his bum to make sure its clean and fluffy - he hates it, poor lad.

Just checked I still have some and I do, nearly a full bottle, sell by date February 2014, so I'm okay for this year.

I use it as precautionary, my rabbits are outdoor rabbits and imo are at a higher risk than indoor rabbits.

If I were you I would continue with Rear Guard as you have said one of yours tends to get a dirty bum. Don't get me wrong my lad had a dirty bum a few months ago, I cleaned him and readjusted his diet - touch wood he is okay now. I check them both daily.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I read somewhere that flies dont like citrus. 

I clean litter trays out in the summer with a lemon scented hutch cleaner.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Would something like plug (in the link) be safe for bunnies?
Rentokil FP20 Plug In Fly Control:Amazon:Garden & Outdoors


----------

